# Stabila vs. Sola Levels



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

hey fellas, I'm going to pull the trigger on some new levels and I've heard great things about both Stabila and Sola, I don't build houses (not yet at least), mostly interior remodeling/renovating, finish carpentry, custom stuff. It looks like there are a few different models for each, some with handles and some without, I guess i'm just wondering is there a huge difference between the two brands? Any reason I should go with Stabila over Sola? Thank you for the advice, Anthony


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a half a dozen Stabila level's that I love. The only experience with Sola is looking at the landscapers screed that Menards sells, It does seam like the Sola Vials would be much easier to see in low or sunlight conditions. I would buy whatever the good area tool store that will warranty them sells. One of the local lumber yards replaces the Stabila's quick.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I just bought my first Stabila...a 4' lighted vial. I haven't used it yet but have played around with the light option and like it.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

I have a mix of stabila and sola levels. They are all accurate, I like the ones with handles both for working and hanging in my truck. The sola vials are a little easier to read, IMO. One of my co workers likes stabilias vials better. For me, I think I'll stick with sola in the future.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a mix of both. Going forward I'd stick with sola. Same level of accuracy, same warranty and easier to read. Also easier on the pocketbook.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have mostly stabila, but I do have one sola. I think the stabilas feel like they are built a little heavier, but that could just be me.

I do like the vials on the Sola's a lot better. With that said, I'm gonna need to replace my empire 78" level soon and I'll probably go with the sola to see how they are.


Dave


----------



## jayweitekamp (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm loving my Solas.. recently converted all of my old Bostich levels over. The vials are way easier to read in low light and well some of us aren't getting any younger.


----------



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

I was about to go wit sola until I found out they do not make or offer a bag to carry their levels in. So I ended up with the magnetic jamber set from stabilla, super happy with
The stabillas.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Sola. End of discussion.

Ok, seriously...it's an easier vile to read, it really does make a difference. Employee has a set of Stabilas he likes, but even he admits that he finds the Sola easier to read. I don't worry about durability or temperature in the least bit...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

How blind are you guys if you can't read the bubbles lol. Can't say I ever had an issue with cheap ass plastic levels or my anniversary edition stabila ones. Get your eyes tested if you can't see the bubble lol


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> How blind are you guys if you can't read the bubbles lol. Can't say I ever had an issue with cheap ass plastic levels or my anniversary edition stabila ones. Get your eyes tested if you can't see the bubble lol


Simply put, one is easier than the other...could I drive a truck without power steering? of course...but with power steering is easier.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Stupid comparison to be honest. Should be more like Why use a mechanical pencil when it's so hard to read when there's carpenters pencils. 

People with good eye sight gonna see both easy no matter if it's a $2 level or a $150 level


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Stupid comparison to be honest. Should be more like Why use a mechanical pencil when it's so hard to read when there's carpenters pencils.
> 
> People with good eye sight gonna see both easy no matter if it's a $2 level or a $150 level


I have perfect vision. Doesn't mean that some items don't have better visibility than others. Especially in different lighting and on off angles.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

parkside said:


> I was about to go wit sola until I found out they do not make or offer a bag to carry their levels in. So I ended up with the magnetic jamber set from stabilla, super happy with
> The stabillas.


You know, you could just buy another brand of bags.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> I have perfect vision. Doesn't mean that some items don't have better visibility than others. Especially in different lighting and on off angles.



Well you should never look at a bubble from any angle except dead in front of it as your gonna be off level. If it's low light turn the lights on or use the stabila with the bubble light lol


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Well you should never look at a bubble from any angle except dead in front of it as your gonna be off level. If it's low light turn the lights on or use the stabila with the bubble light lol


Ok...


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> You know, you could just buy another brand of bags.



I've thought about that. Stabila makes a case that fits about five levels up to 78" in length I think. 

My hold up was that I don't want to walk in with a Stabila bag, and pull out Bostitch levels. It's like false advertising.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've thought about that. Stabila makes a case that fits about five levels up to 78" in length I think.
> 
> My hold up was that I don't want to walk in with a Stabila bag, and pull out Bostitch levels. It's like false advertising.



I'm the same lol. I wanted nice levels but a decent case for them as they are only used for nice work where as my fat max ones get used for concrete, tile, pry bars etc etc and the stabila tube case I have keeps them in great condition.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

JR Shepstone said:


> I've thought about that. Stabila makes a case that fits about five levels up to 78" in length I think.
> 
> My hold up was that I don't want to walk in with a Stabila bag, and pull out Bostitch levels. It's like false advertising.


Let me know how many you need....:laughing:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/absolute-overkill-154963/


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Robie said:


> Let me know how many you need....:laughing:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/absolute-overkill-154963/



A 16", 24", 32", 48", 58", 78", and a 96". 

I'll pay $3.50 each. Haha. 

That is a sweet case, and by no means overkill.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I would be more worried about the case than the levels


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I would be more worried about the case than the levels


Yeah, thought I'd make a case for it....:laughing:

Nah, just killing time in between glue and lacquer drying. The dents and abrasions will give it character.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Well you should never look at a bubble from any angle except dead in front of it as your gonna be off level. If it's low light turn the lights on or use the stabila with the bubble light lol


...or...use a Sola...your point makes zero sense...yes, you still read it the same way. Don't like Sola? Who cares? I do, I'll use the Stabila...nobody here said anything bad about either one, OP simply asked why we use the ones we use, so we answered. Now go get out your Mastercraft "Stabila" level at the 11% sale at Menards and save big money...it'll still tell you if it's level or not.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have all stabila. I worked with a friend this summer who bought some solas. They do have easier to read vials. The end caps are not as nice as stabilas though. If you remove your end caps alot or work on finished surfaces I would stick with stabila. Solas don't have little stand off feet to prevent scratching on walls. Also, the sola ends caps don't seems like they will hold up to repeated removing and replacing. I don't own any so this is just what I noticed using them for a few days.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Just bought a 4' and 2' sola, Big X. They aren't so big. Level vial is supposed to be glow in the dark. It doesn't glow yet, but I keep them in the dark most of the time. Maybe they need to sit in the sun for a while.

Like most levels these days, the end caps do not run straight off the end. They taper slightly. I don't like that.

What I do like is that they are smooth on the sides. So many levels have milled sides. I don't like the roughness of them. If I use them to mark a line, they actually grind down the lead on the pencil. Of course that is a personal complaint. There are so many out there with milled sides, most people must not mind.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mstrat said:


> ...or...use a Sola...your point makes zero sense...yes, you still read it the same way. Don't like Sola? Who cares? I do, I'll use the Stabila...nobody here said anything bad about either one, OP simply asked why we use the ones we use, so we answered. Now go get out your Mastercraft "Stabila" level at the 11% sale at Menards and save big money...it'll still tell you if it's level or not.



My reply was to stabilas bubbles being hard to see. No levels bubbles are hard to see unless of course you work in the dark but who does that? But if you do stabila make lighted bubbles so if you do your covered. Plus I didn't see anywhere where I said I didn't like sola levels. Perhaps you can quote me on that or just keep making stuff up.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> My reply was to stabilas bubbles being hard to see. No levels bubbles are hard to see unless of course you work in the dark but who does that? But if you do stabila make lighted bubbles so if you do your covered. Plus I didn't see anywhere where I said I didn't like sola levels. Perhaps you can quote me on that or just keep making stuff up.


*facepalm*
Nevermind...They both make quality levels...many will agree that the Sola is easier to read. Does that make any difference? I say yes, others just don't care. That's all. Would I trust both? Yes. They're both quality, worthwhile tools to have.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I work in quite a few homes where lighting is not as bright as I'm accustom to. I opted for the lighted level. After reading this thread, I probably will hunt down a Sola just to check out the bubble when I get ready to replace my 72".
Nice to have options. I'd never even heard of Sola before this thread.


----------



## Timuhler (Mar 7, 2006)

Go with the Stabila R Beam levels. We have been using them for nearly 2 years and love them. We use the 8' and 6' most often and I keep the 6' out almost every day. It is a perfect straight edge for marking ply


----------



## A. Finelli (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks fellas, it sounds like either level is a sure bet, guess when the time comes to pull the trigger i'll shop around and see who has the best deal or package deals at the time...regardless thanks for the info


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I went with the Stabila electronic level and LOVE IT! If I am not am to look at the vial, I can turn the audible on and it is great. Plus I love being able to set run offs on concrete forms and use the same decimal reading instead of making sure bubble is always in the same spot.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

would like to offer a sujestion . http://www.amazon.com/Stabila-36548...&qid=1416716184&sr=1-9&keywords=stabila+level .something like this . I got into these due to accuracy years ago .digitals are more important now with needing glasses .you will be far more accurate and much less chance of mistake .a vial needs to be looked at dead-on to be read ,takes a bit of looking to really know if it is centered .these digitals are easy to see ,easy to read and very very accurate .it is very easy with a digital to run a line around 4 walls and end up dead center .at least have one . I am not comfortable with close enough . 
as for vials - i do agree with others ,some are easier to read,some are far more sensitive [bubble responds faster] I have a smith from years ago .Really nice vials ,definitely a step up from my stabilias .
stabilias are good but that smith is great .take time to look at the vials and see what you like .do not leave the store without checking accuracy .
also as a finish carpenter you may want to consider the edges ,are they sharp .Can you draw a sharp pencil line along them .


----------

